# Flies...



## snap (Apr 4, 2009)

Before I start, I'd like to ask that I'm NOT ratted on for keeping two of my rabbits outside. It was not my choice and I cannot change it. I know it's not the best for buns, if I could I'd keep them inside. :/

I live in Texas((...whoooo)) where, as everyone should know XD, it is hot and humid from about April to October. They have a fan blowing over them, and ceramic tiles to keep cool, but I can't figure out how to keep flies away?

I check them all over everyday((which they hate, silly buns...)) but I still want to try and reduce the chance.

Would it be possible to buy something like mosquito netting and cover the sides/top? And are there and fly deterrents that work?


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't think anyone is going to say anything about you keeping your bunnies outside, lot's of buns live outside.

The first thing I can think of to deter flies is to keep the cages and surrounding area as clean as possible.

Maybe hang a fly trap near the cages? When I had horses we used them in the barns. The bait you put in them smells pretty bad but they did a good job collecting flies.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 4, 2009)

Maybe even try something like this: http://www.rescue.com/products/fly.asp


----------



## anneq (Apr 4, 2009)

Ah that's a good idea- the weather has warmed up here also, and my buns (except for the newest litter atm) are outside bunnies. Noticed the last week a big increase of bugs flying around.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 4, 2009)

Another thing you can do that'll cut down on the ammonia in their urine (which is something that'll attract flies) is to put natural vanilla extract into their water. The usual formula is about 1cc per 32oz of water.


----------



## snap (Apr 5, 2009)

Luvthempigs- Okay.  It's just that I've been practically torn to pieces through the monitor for keeping them outside. I'm new here, I didn't know if you'd do it here too! Also, that trap sounds good. I'll look into it. =)

Maherwoman- Oh, I've never heard of that. What is a cc?


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 5, 2009)

I have the sticky fly tape in my barn (five horses and two potbelly pigs share the barn with my buns) and switched to Carefree bedding for Juno and Axel - I change their litter pans every other day and there is no urine smell whatsoever - I really like this bedding!

Denise


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 5, 2009)

*snap wrote: *


> Maherwoman- Oh, I've never heard of that. What is a cc?


A cc is also a ml. You can get a small syringe (your vet would probably give you one free of charge) that measures 1cc total.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 5, 2009)

Miss Bea and several other bunnies that I bought from a breeder lived outside (I got them in June so they had been through some of the hot weather but not the worst of it).

The breeder had some sort of dark netting over their cages and I think she had a misting system over their cages that she would have go off once an hour during the hottest part of the day - something like that. I don't remember enough about it - I'm sorry- its been 4 years.

I would definitely be putting ceramic tiles in the freezer every night and taking them out the next day (rotating them with the ones already in the cage) plus I'd use frozen water bottles too.

At least if your rabbits are outside now - they can start adjusting to the heat we'll be getting soon - here in our town we can hit 113 and up during the worst of it.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 5, 2009)

I do not have problems with flies, it is the dang wasp/bees/hornets. They drive me up the wall, the horseflies do not help either. I wondering if it is the bees and such that keep the flies away?

Our summers normally hit 104 at worst but the humidity is horrible. You step out the door and within a minute the sweat is pouring down you. It takes everything in me to be able to fight the heat, humidity and agressive stinging insects to walk the 50 feet out to the rabbits to spend time with them. Last summer I spent most of my time out there after dark. I have something in my body that causes every little insect to attack me. I got stung 3 times out in the building last summer just for being there, I was lucky it was only 3 time too but because there was 15 odd yellowjackets attacking me.

I would love to bring all my guys inside but it is not my house.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 5, 2009)

> I do not have problems with flies, it is the dang wasp/bees/hornets. They drive me up the wall, the horseflies do not help either. I wondering if it is the bees and such that keep the flies away?
> 
> Our summers normally hit 104 at worst but the humidity is horrible. You step out the door and within a minute the sweat is pouring down you. It takes everything in me to be able to fight the heat, humidity and agressive stinging insects to walk the 50 feet out to the rabbits to spend time with them. Last summer I spent most of my time out there after dark. I have something in my body that causes every little insect to attack me. I got stung 3 times out in the building last summer just for being there, I was lucky it was only 3 time too but because there was 15 odd yellowjackets attacking me.
> 
> I would love to bring all my guys inside but it is not my house.





I can't stand heat and humidity :grumpyr bugs for that matter 

It's a good idea to go out after dark but then don't the mosquitoesattack you?

Is it possible to move them to a garage?


----------



## snap (Apr 5, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> *snap wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Maherwoman- Oh, I've never heard of that. What is a cc?
> ...


Oh, okay. That's what I thought.  I have one for Harper from when he had ear mites. I'm pretty sure we have vanilla extract as well.
EDIT: Well, nevermind. I realized that's a little not too good, plus it has medicine buildup.  I'll get another one.

Denise- I change their litter box every day, but they're not fully litter trained yet so there is hay under their cages, so the urine smell there probably attracts them.

Tinysmom- Where are you? It hits 113 here too, far too often. :/ But I didn't think of them getting used to the heat...duh! XD They can get used to cold, so why not heat.

Luvthempigs- No, unfortunately. :/ That one is partially my choice, as both me and my mother aren't the best drivers and have((unfortunately)) nudged the cage when it was in their more than once. It also literally is like an oven in the summer.

I'll try and find some fly traps somewhere around here, and possibly look for some things on the internet.  You guys are so helpful!


----------

